# Little Black Dog found lose in Twickenham



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

Hiya

A friend of a friend down in Twickenham,Greater London,has found this little black doggie running loose this evening.

Dog.jpg photo by groomus | Photobucket

The guy,Ben Algate,saved him from the busy road in seconds.
Top man!

Is he yours?? 
If so,contact Ben on 07595 401409

Steve 07568 073024


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Really cute dog. I live in Twickenham, will keep ears open.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Another one living in Twickenham. Will also keep eyes peeled xxx


----------



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

OWNER FOUND !!

I've just been informed by Ben that this little chappie is now home safe and sound 

Thanks guys and girls,and to the power of Facebook too 


Steve


----------

